# Mobile Adjustable Clamp Rack



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place for this or not, so mods move it if it needs it.

Like a lot of you, I peruse the classifieds and garage sales because I am always on the look out for woodworking items and tools. Clamps are one of the things I never pass up if the price is right. This has resulted in a wide variety of clamps that required a lot of storage space on the wall. In addition, they covered the spectrum of lengths and the numbers continue to grow over time. Not to mention that where ever I seemed to place them on a wall, I always ended up walking across the shop to get a another clamp. 

The foundation of the rack is two 2”x 4” “A” frames cut at a 15 degree angle attached to 1 2”x 6” base with casters on the bottom. The “A” frames are connected at the top by a piece of 3/4” plywood. 

Holes are drilled 6” apart in each leg of the “A” frame to accommodate the 48” sections of black pipe recycled from my old pipe style clamps. I installed end caps on the pipes to keep them in place. This allows me to adjust the pipes to support different lengths of clamps as I add them to my collection.

The base provides a storage area for other styles of clamps and accessories that are trickier to store. A pair of sliding lids keep dust and wood chips from collecting.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice setup, but man thats alot of clamps!!!! I too watch craigslist for the clamps. The ones I've found for decent $$ I couldn't get to fast enough.


I.d love something like that, but I don''t have the space for it. I'm looking for other methods, such as wall racks.

Mark


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

Holy buckets that's a lot of clamps!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Sooo, the question is, do you actually have enough clamps?

Nice rack!


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Can you ever have enough clamps?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope........NEVER enough clamps. 


Dale in Indy


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

I drool over your collection of clamps, that is every wood workers dream. AND damn that cart is as nice as I of ever seen anywhere, GOOD JOB. Thanks for taking the time to share pics.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice!

I've always wanted to build something like that but don't have the real estate to make it feasible.

Have you considered incorporating storage for glues, applicators and such?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Also, what are these?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

jharris2 said:


> Never mind.


No, please mind. Some people, like me (I hope I'm not the only one!) still don't know what they are.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, nice clamp rack! Those sliding doors are the clincher.

I think those black things ("what are these") are blocks to hold the clamps up and at right angles for square glue-ups.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Chris, if I'm correct they're clamp blocks for holding bar clamps in the vertical position....at least I stink so 

Edit: oops! Like Moose said


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

jharris2 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've always wanted to build something like that but don't have the real estate to make it feasible.
> 
> Have you considered incorporating storage for glues, applicators and such?


...no, I keep them in a cabinet on the wall.


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

jharris2 said:


> Chris, if I'm correct they're clamp blocks for holding bar clamps in the vertical position....at least I stink so
> 
> Edit: oops! Like Moose said



You are correct, they are Bessey clamp blocks that hold the clamps when glueing up face frames and doors.


----------

